# just registered here..have some QU's and some items of interest to share.



## alice magooey (Apr 8, 2003)

QU: has anyone tried "Fiber Choice" Tablets ? Do you know about the principle source of fiber in this product.it is called "Fructan".have been doing a little looking in archives,etc...but see no practical(experiential) information on this product or its effectiveness.i have had IBS for whole life(50+)..always experimenting..I never knew so much information was available to 'sufferers' as i have been reading lately,here!(as )* i have just 'gone it alone' until now.)*







anyhow,i have IBS 'C type'. Almost anything i do seems to exacerbate the 'C'. Metamucil and psyllium always makes me blow up like a balloon.(No 'eliminations')(ie. "Big C" )..But i eat very little and think a bit more 'substance' might help.Hence my desire to try 'fiber choice'.(oh yes,Probiotics * do * help)!!







also:Re* Calcium supplements. *I _know_that calcium is needed for me(maybe everyone wth IBS)..Have tried _ everything _from 'guzzling milkshakes' to taking many types of supplements.Apart from the resultant 'C',my system isn't absorbing calcium;(my nails will not grow,for ex.)i have tried some 'experiments'putting some supplements in glass of water,as recommended,,(adding a little vinegar to help 'break them down'),and keeping an eye on it(supplement granules),for a day or so..They just do not seem to 'break down' at all.So i have to question :how can the body assimilate 'little rocks'?? to get the essential calcium into the bloodstream,etc?from those supplements.?.(no matter how good they sound)..**some people say that those little 'gritty bits' can lead to kidney stones.*new information*







Coral calcium comes in a _water soluble base _ now...i just saw the information on the internet.sorry.i cannot remember all the info. look up,'coral calcium','water soluble' if interested.i have not tried it,but i think it may be very helpful,and plan to experiment soon.(very soon)long post..sorry.thanks in advance for any info anyone has on 'fiber choice' or 'fructan.'







i hope i have made a contribution in return..by the coral calcium info herewith.alice


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

When you take calcium only about 40% of a tablet gets absorbed and gets to the bones. The rest is gottten rid of in our waste. Things like Vitamin D and Magnesium help to get the calcium absorbed also. If you are the constipated type then taking calcium carbonate will most likely make you more constipated. For you taking a calcium citrate form of calcium with magnesium would help get the calcium to the bones and not get constipated from it. Magnesium will keep things loose in the right amount. It usualy is a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to mangesium so it would be like 333mg calcium and 167 mg of magnesium. But you may also have a thyroid problem if you are not processing the calcium properly. You should have that checked.Linda


----------



## alice magooey (Apr 8, 2003)

thanks,Linda.(The 'calcium lady')..i think i need to go to the forum which addresses 'testing'..to find out about thyroid testing...if a regular annual blood test and check-up reveals thyroid deficiency,i am ok,'cuz my 'doc' did not mention anything..anyway,more things to 'look into'














'bye'.alice


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I believe they use a radioactive pill you take then they exray the thyroid as well as a blood test and it us not part of the usual blood work you might get.Linda


----------

